# New pipe



## bosipipes (Mar 19, 2008)

Custom order I finished today


----------



## DKF (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful........What is the extension for?  Do you carve them by hand or are they shaped otherwise?


----------



## spitfire (Mar 19, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 19, 2008)

If your talking about the front knob it is there as a drain plug. This shape is called a Cavalier. Yes I caved that on my lathe using a collet chuck.


----------



## bosipipes (Mar 19, 2008)

I miss read your "?"
I carved the drain plug with the lathe. 
The pipe I shape using a sanding disc.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang!  I thought the drain pipe was where you plugged in the hookah. [8D]  Beautiful pipe.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice.  I've been wanting a pipe for along time.  I may head to your site and check them out.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Dang!  I thought the drain pipe was where you plugged in the hookah. [8D]  Beautiful pipe.



What the heck is a hookah?! Sounds like a gyrene choking on his battle cry. heh


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, ye babes in the woods.  I suppose you no longer read Alice in Wonderland or Through the Looking Glass.  You don't know Jefferson Airplane or Gracie Slick either, I bet.  Well, let's just say the "hookah smoking caterpillar" has special meaning for us children of the 60's.  And thanks for asking.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 19, 2008)

> What the heck is a hookah?!


Watching Weeds on Showtime will also give you that 'special' education. [:0]


----------



## rlharding (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Oh, ye babes in the woods.  I suppose you no longer read Alice in Wonderland or Through the Looking Glass.  You don't know Jefferson Airplane or Gracie Slick either, I bet.  Well, let's just say the "hookah smoking caterpillar" has special meaning for us children of the 60's.  And thanks for asking.



Or Lulu, The Dave Clark Five, The Walker Brothers, Purple Harem (the odd one in this group)....then going back a tad further, Nina Simone, Joan Armatrading, Petula Clark - no relation to Dave....

Ahhh, gotta pull out my albums.


----------



## ahoiberg (Mar 20, 2008)

great looking pipe kirk. that briar looks great au natural. i like the acrylic insert on the stem also. great job.


----------



## txbatons (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget Louis Armstrong!


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Karl,
A hookah is the woman with which Eliot Spitzer was caught!![:0][:0][:0][)]


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 20, 2008)

> Karl,
> A hookah is the woman with which Eliot Spitzer was caught!![:0][:0][:0][)]




...... so quick this early in the morning!!!


----------



## jscola (Mar 20, 2008)

Great looking pipe!!


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 20, 2008)

Not a smoker but you don't need to be to appreciate the beauty in your workmanship.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful pipe!



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Dang!  I thought the drain pipe was where you plugged in the hookah. [8D]  Beautiful pipe.



Is THAT what they're calling it these days?[}][]


----------



## schaf (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pipe,very pleasing on the eye.Good tosee the results of a master craftman.

Terry


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Oh, ye babes in the woods.  I suppose you no longer read Alice in Wonderland or Through the Looking Glass.  You don't know Jefferson Airplane or Gracie Slick either, I bet.  Well, let's just say the "hookah smoking caterpillar" has special meaning for us children of the 60's.  And thanks for asking.


Great looking pipe, nice job
Lou, I don't think they are quite getting it I think I'll go have some Hot Tuna [8D]


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Now that's different!  Looks great!


----------

